# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment on crit un article ?

## CaptainMind

Bonjour, 

je voulais savoir comment on crit un article.
Je sais pas dans quelles page du site je dois me rendre, vous pouvez m'aider  ::lol::  ?

----------


## Laethy

Bonjour,

Je me ferai un plaisir de vous aider. Je vous enverrai un message priv pour entamer les discussions et vous expliquer le ncessaire. 

Merci.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez aussi consulter cette ressource : https://alexandre-laurent.developpez...er-un-article/

----------

